# Moonlit Waters Bm.23



## MASTERFRITH

Any information on the Moonlit waters BM.23 ? about 80ft long, and round about the period 1950's.


----------



## Douglas Paterson

Moonlit Waters
ON: 182176
Built 1946 Oulton Broad (MFV?)
Wooden
109grt., 48nrt.
93ft
240hp
She's in Olsens from late 40's. The last Olsens with her which I have is 1982. She does not appear with this name in the 1989 EU Fleet Register.
Douglas
www.fishingboatheritage.com


----------



## MASTERFRITH

Thanks Douglas you don't know if she sailed out of Lowestoft do you ?


----------



## Robert Durrant

Although built here at Oulton Broad,don't know at the moment if she fished here before moving to Brixham.......leave it with me.
Bob.


----------



## Robert Durrant

*Moonlit Waters BM23*

Hi Masterfrith,
She doesnot appear to have landed in Lowestoft between 1946-48,so it seems she was based at Brixham throughout most of her career.
Bob.


----------



## MASTERFRITH

Thanks Bob.


----------



## gil mayes

Built as 90ft MFV by E.A. Construction Ltd, Oulton Broad, tail end of the wartime MFV building programme. Registered at Brixham after completion (BM23) O.N.183347. As far as I can see her first owners were Allen & Cooke (Trawlers) Ltd, 12 Upton Road, Watford. Pic of her here http://www.fotolibra.com/gallery/641697/brixham-trawler-moonlit-waters-50s/
Gil.


----------



## MASTERFRITH

Thanks lads for all your information.


----------



## Robert Durrant

*Moonlit Waters BM23*

Hi Masterfirth,
Just when we thought the final word had been posted about her,have just received an e- mail stating that in the Port of Lowestoft Research Society archives there are three separate photos of her entering Lowestoft with full trawl gear fitted.So it seems that she did fish from Lowestoft at sometime,what dates we don't know.As I posted before,there are no records of her landing here between 1946-1948......watch this space.
Bob.


----------



## billblow

Masterfrith
In the lovely photograph showing on the link given by Gil she is owned by Torbay Trawlers Ltd. Brixham
billblow


----------



## Robert Durrant

Hi Masterfrith,
She landed in Lowestoft 24 times during 1950 and 13 times from January to May in 1951.
Bob.


----------



## MASTERFRITH

Cheers Bob,the reason why i asked about her is i obtained some photos of Lowestoft ships and she was one of them.


----------



## Douglas Paterson

There's no connection between this boat and the Sunlit Waters (LT) is there? I have a vague recollection of them having a common owner at one time.
Douglas
www.fishingboatheritage.com


----------



## Robert Durrant

Hi Douglas,
The Sunlit Waters was built by Cochrane's in 1947 and later became Boston Swift before fishing from Canada.Later renamed Dauntless Star LT367 and owned by Star Drift Fishing Co.(F.E.Catchpole).Was Prunier Trophy winner in 1959 under skipper George Draper.She ended her days in Lowestoft on oil rig duties.
Bob.


----------



## Mike Craine

MFV1578 - to add to the story.


----------



## milford_lass

gil mayes said:


> Built as 90ft MFV by E.A. Construction Ltd, Oulton Broad, tail end of the wartime MFV building programme. Registered at Brixham after completion (BM23) O.N.183347. As far as I can see her first owners were Allen & Cooke (Trawlers) Ltd, 12 Upton Road, Watford. Pic of her here http://www.fotolibra.com/gallery/641697/brixham-trawler-moonlit-waters-50s/
> Gil.


LINK WONT OPEN


----------

